# CVA QRBP question



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Question for those of you shooting CVA's with the quick release breech plug. Have you had to use the tool more than just the initial seating to remove the plug? I ask this because the slot for the tool on my BH209 plug lines up directly below my scope and I cannot get the tool in it.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

No. Once you seat it and loosen it once, you will only need to do it by hand after that.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never needed to use the tool to remove the breech plug from my Optima. I don't have the blackhorn plug though. Mine are finger tight.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

You shouldn't need it again. I always put some anti-seize on it each time and have never had any problems getting it out. Make sure to clean it after every outting at least.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I took it out and shot it for the first time on Saturday. I had no issues removing the plug with my fingers after the outing. Glad to see the design really works :mrgreen:


----------

